# Another wooden knife. Or, how to look like a glorified letter opener.



## ripjack13

I had so much fun making the first one, I decided to see if I could out do myself making another.
This is tentatively what I will be using.
Bubinga for the blade and possibly some turkish walnut for the grips...not sure yet,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Now I just gotta come up with a pattern/design for it....


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Now I just gotta come up with a pattern/design for it....


Check out this website for all kinds of knife patterns - look in the right side margin for links to more

Patterns

@Kevin 
@Schroedc 
@norman vandyke 
@rocky1 
@Bladesmith LOL you probably don't need this LOL
@LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 
@Blueglass 
@steve bellinger 
@robert flynt LOL you probably don't need this either LOL
@NYWoodturner 
@Dennis Ford 
@Foot Patrol LOL you probably don't need this eitherLOL

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## rocky1

Dammit Barry... You didn't have to show Marc and I that!! We're both having too much fun with this!! I already see about 6 I want to build!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> Dammit Barry... You didn't have to show Marc and I that!! We're both having too much fun with this!! I already see about 6 I want to build!


I didn't want to hear Marc crying about "I couldn't come up with a good pattern"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

That just makes it so much easier... Find pretty pattern, print pattern, find size to fit available stock, go to town! I love it!!

Thanks much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was thinking something more on the lines of like this.....


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm...the more I look at the turkish walnut, I don't think it would be a good pairing. Any suggestions? I may have whatever....


----------



## rocky1

This is coming from the guy who said... 



> #3....don't make curves or angles that you cannot sand easily.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

How about Holly?


----------



## TRfromMT

What about her?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

TRfromMT said:


> What about her?



The only holly my wife would let me play with would be holly hobby...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> The only holly my wife would let me play with would be holly hobby...



Time to take away anything sharp, Marc is playing with dolls again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

How am I sposta cut my holly hobby cake and brownies?


----------



## TRfromMT

i'm kinda sorry I went for that joke... My wife's name is Holly. This can only go badly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

TRfromMT said:


> i'm kinda sorry I went for that joke... My wife's name is Holly. This can only go badly.


----------



## ripjack13

TRfromMT said:


> i'm kinda sorry I went for that joke... My wife's name is Holly. This can only go badly.


I won't tell if you won't....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

"My wife says I have to much wood, boo hoo" "she says I have to start selling stuff, blah blah." "Oh look, a challenge to build something I can't sell using my best woods, I'll make two!"

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

You must be in kahoots with Michele....


----------



## ripjack13

It was scrap....get it straight pineapple boy....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> You must be in kahoots with Michele....


I don't sneak cookies after @Mrs RipJack13 goes to bed. I'm her favorite... nener nener neee neer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Pineapple boy?! Pineapple boy.? I think I prefer coconuts...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Too late...I just set the ball in motion....heh heh heh...


----------



## ripjack13

Ha! I love it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

I was going to say Coconut. Pineapple & Macadamia are to hard to type a lot!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! I love it....


Thanks you braddah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Gilligan is much easier!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wasn't Giligan the funny one, that the ladies coddled, who the entire show was named after? Wasn't it also filmed in waikiki beach for some of it? So if I'm Giligan, who would make up the rest of the cast from this site which I now feel should be called "Don's Woodbarter" 

Gilligan = Don
Skipper =
The millionaire and his wife=
The movie star =
The professor =
Marian=

Thoughts?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Gilligan = Don

Skipper = Kevin - Cause you know he loves you just like the Skipper loved Gilligan! 

The millionaire and his wife= Mike 1950

The movie star = Mrs Ripjack

The professor = DKMD - Closest thing we got to the professor, what with the 12,000 volt wood burning tools and all. 

Marian= Maybe - Ripjack13 - after the comments about meeting really strange men in the dark at the local movie theater and having a smaller butt than Raquel Welch and not being able to wear her undies and all...

(_I don't know, I'm really starting to worry about that guy!!_)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I don't care who ya'ar that's funny ri-dare.

@ripjack13 I think rocky is trying to charm Michelle out of some of you scrap wood buckets.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Fixed your post....



rocky1 said:


> Gilligan = @Don Ratcliff
> 
> Skipper = @Kevin - Cause you know he loves you just like the Skipper loved Gilligan!
> 
> The millionaire and his wife= @Mike1950
> 
> The movie star = ripjack13....<-----because this is my topic...
> 
> The professor = @DKMD - Closest thing we got to the professor, what with the 12,000 volt wood burning tools and all.
> 
> Marian= @Mrs RipJack13 - cuz she's sweet and innocent about this whole fiasco don created.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gilligan = @Tclem 
Skipper = @Kevin 
The millionaire and his wife= @Kenbo and his wife
The movie star = me
The professor = @SENC 
Marian= @Brink 
un-named native = @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Gilligan = @Tclem
> Skipper = @Kevin
> The millionaire and his wife= @Kenbo and his wife
> The movie star = me
> The professor = @SENC
> Marian= @Brink
> un-named native = @Don Ratcliff



I prefer to call her "Lovey"

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo, you would...

Marc, un-named?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Gilligan = @Tclem









Admin discussing ELGMUALC build threads wit da monkey!

(_Extremely Long Goofy Mixed Up Alphabet Letter Chain - so you don't hurt yourself tryin to figure that one out Don._)






Another bowl burning experiment goes down at Doc's house!






Brink goes to the Big Island!








ripjack13 said:


> The movie star = me

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Gilligan = @Tclem
> Skipper = @Kevin
> The millionaire and his wife= @Kenbo and his wife
> The movie star = me
> The professor = @SENC
> Marian= @Brink
> un-named native = @Don Ratcliff


My little buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I went back to see who's thread we hijacked; it's fine, this is Marc's other knife, no biggie...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I went back to see who'should thread we hijacked;



I do that a lot too - half the time I have jacked my own thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

@rocky1 
Like I said.....

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm3859200/


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> @rocky1
> Like I said.....
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/name/nm3859200/


Well well well... (Here is the pitch) We have a real life B movie actor in our group. (Its a slow one to the sweet spot) *And his nickname is "MULE"*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

And that surprises you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I suppose not...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I suppose not...



And using an imagination the way yours works one might say it like this:

_eye suppository knot . . . _

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> And using an imagination the way yours works one might say it like this:
> 
> _eye suppository knot . . . _


Nope, the butt plug was all you braddah. Perhaps it was subliminal from a previous @Tony post...


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope, the butt plug was all you braddah.



I though suppositories were for medicinal purposes and butt plugs were for recreational use?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I though suppositories were for medicinal purposes and butt plugs were for recreational use?


Again, your expertise in this area far exceeds my own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Again, your expertise in this area far exceeds my own.



Quit bein so modest Don....you can open up to us. We won't tell anyone.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Quit bein so modest Don....you can open up to us. We won't tell anyone.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Ok....so I changed my mind about the walnut grips. I'm going with Wenge instead....

.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Got em sanded flat today. Gonna work on em later on...


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....I never updated this....


I'll be back....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I found the pix. But, I'm gettin a vision test right now. They just dilated my peepers....and its gettin blurry right now. So...later tonight I'll upload em...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Dude... It's been like a year & 4 months!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Spinartist said:


> Dude... It's been like a year & 4 months!!!



Better late than never. If it was "never" it would be like @Don Ratcliff ship model build update. (Did that thing ever get finished?)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I went back to the start of this thread to find out WTH Marc forgot to do this time. I didn't realize this was one Kevin had participated in. I miss that lug nut...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Better late than never. If it was "never" it would be like @Don Ratcliff ship model build update. (Did that thing ever get finished?)


It is packed away in KCMO with my shop. I did not think it was going to take this long to get it all moved out here. Sadly we have not found the right house yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I went back to the start of this thread to find out WTH Marc forgot to do this time. I didn't realize this was one Kevin had participated in. I miss that lug nut...



I'm with you Donny. Every time a thread pops up that he posted in it gets to me. Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Dag nabbt!! Everythings blurry!!
I have this page opened up huge but the keyboard is still so tiny and blurry!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Close one eye, it'll only be half as blurry!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kenbo said:


> Better late than never. If it was "never" it would be like @Don Ratcliff ship model build update. (Did that thing ever get finished?)




@Don Ratcliff send it to @Schroedc & he'll make like 52 of them the day he gets it using your wood from your mainland debacle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Like he needs another one of my unfinished projects

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I CAN SEE!!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Wow. That's one serious letter opener. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

You must get some tough mail! That will surely take care of it though. Well done Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

